# Java installationsverzeichnis ermitteln, wie?



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

Hallöle,

gibts es eine Methode die mir einen String zurück gibt wo sich das java installationsverz. befindet?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

```
System.getProperty("java.home");
```


----------



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

danke dir mittlerweile hatte ichs auch gefunden ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Lagen ja auch ganze 2 Minuten zwischen Frage und Antwort  :wink:


----------



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

ist doch schon spät ;-)


----------

